# Fletchers Paper Mill, Oldham, Dec 2007



## Midnight (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi guys.. decided to go to the old paper mill in December just got a chance to post this up.. visited with Jonboy and Site



































































M


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Paper Mill - Oldham - 27/12/07 REPORT*

A great selection, the last one could be from the title sequence of The Old Grey Whistle Test!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Paper Mill - Oldham - 27/12/07 REPORT*



Richard Davies said:


> the last one could be from the title sequence of The Old Grey Whistle Test!



 My thoughts exactly!

Interesting explore. 
Btw, what is the large hopper type thing? Anyone know?
Oh, and welcome to Dp Midnight.


----------



## JonBoy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*

Myself, Midnight, Hairy and Site were on a roadtrip up North and had the plessure of seeing this place. I was amazed by how the place looks like they just gone home for the evening and will be returning tommorow. If it wasn't for the decay caused by neglect you could believe you had walked into a working mill.


----------



## Reaperman (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*

Is this the paper mill in Oldham? it looks pretty good. Its always nice when a place has that "untouched" feel about it.


----------



## JonBoy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*



Reaperman said:


> Is this the paper mill in Oldham? it looks pretty good. Its always nice when a place has that "untouched" feel about it.



Yeah it's the Oldham one. 

The weird thing is all the equipment is still live. The control panels are all lit up like Christmas Trees


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*

Good to see more of this interesting mill. Interesting pics too.
Love the keys. There's something about keys with labels on! 
Would still love to know what the large round hopper type thing is though! 

Cheers


----------



## Midnight (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*

Yeah reaperman this place is just as it looks... looks like they just up and left in the middle of a work day and never came back... electric on machines still on etc etc... absolutely nuts...


----------



## ahcpatrol (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*

Its 10 mins walk from my house. Theres also Shaws Pallets that closed around the same time in the next village also in 'untouched' condition. I'll post some pics in a bit.


----------



## ahcpatrol (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*



ahcpatrol said:


> Its 10 mins walk from my house. Theres also Shaws Pallets that closed around the same time in the next village also in 'untouched' condition. I'll post some pics in a bit.



cant seem to post pics so sod it.


----------



## krela (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*



ahcpatrol said:


> cant seem to post pics so sod it.



You should be able to, what seems to be the problem?


----------



## ahcpatrol (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*



krela said:


> You should be able to, what seems to be the problem?


i keep putting the photo codes in and nothing comes up


----------



## ahcpatrol (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*


----------



## krela (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*

That worked 

Those are some handsome looking buildings.


----------



## ahcpatrol (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*



ahcpatrol said:


> i keep putting the photo codes in and nothing comes up



Works now! I'll go back with a proper camera for you's. Me and my 'trampy' looking friend were taking a short cut to the pub


----------



## Virusman26 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*

You guys are kidding?!?! These places look mint! Are they still there, and in the same amazing condition? What's the security like? I'm assuming it's worth the trip from the midlands, say?


----------



## Virusman26 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Paper Mill - Oldham - 27/12/07 REPORT*

Awesome site, I think it maybe a winner of my first none midlands explore!!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Paper Mill - Oldham - 27/12/07 REPORT*

Superb set of pics from a really interesting looking site 
What's with those lifejackets?!!
The last pic reminds me of the Old Grey Whistle Test! Thanks for sharing ya pics with us.

Lb


----------



## krela (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*



Virusman26 said:


> You guys are kidding?!?! These places look mint! Are they still there, and in the same amazing condition? What's the security like? I'm assuming it's worth the trip from the midlands, say?



Use PMs for these sorts of questions please


----------



## ahcpatrol (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Papermill Dec 07*



Virusman26 said:


> You guys are kidding?!?! These places look mint! Are they still there, and in the same amazing condition? What's the security like? I'm assuming it's worth the trip from the midlands, say?


fletchers is prety tight for security, shaws just seems to be noesy neigbours but its often used by dog walkers and kids on skate boreds. so long as your not doing any harm i cant see there being any problems at shaws.
its tight at fletchers as theres been alot of stone stolen from around that area lately.


----------



## ahcpatrol (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Paper Mill - Oldham - 27/12/07 REPORT*



Lightbuoy said:


> What's with those lifejackets?!!
> l:


theres huge settleing tanks and beds outside.


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Paper Mill - Oldham - 27/12/07 REPORT*

Hi everyone, my first post on the site, I dont wanna take away any interest from the OP, however, I have personally visited this site on serveral occassions and everytime seeing something new.

It would appear that you have only seen a small section of the site? Did you see the offices, drawing office, canteen, kitchens, first aid office, server room (still fully powered up), directors office, etc


----------



## smileysal (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Paper Mill - Oldham - 27/12/07 REPORT*

Hi Wishmaster,

Maybe you would care to post up some of your pictures from the site?

oh and welcome again.

 Sal


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Fletchers Paper Mill - Oldham - 27/12/07 REPORT*



smileysal said:


> Hi Wishmaster,
> 
> Maybe you would care to post up some of your pictures from the site?
> 
> ...



Ill knock up a report if you like


----------

